

Version Control and "the 80%" - nickb
http://blog.red-bean.com/sussman/?p=79

======
jli
I've recently switched to git from svn and it is pretty good so far. Git
allows having a centralized server, it just needs to be enforced at the human
level, not at the software level.

~~~
michaelneale
Is it worth the hassle? I have no problem with SVN, centralised works just
fine. I really just wanted a CVS with atomic commits. Maybe I should look into
GIT.

~~~
jli
Its been about 3 months since we switched, so far its useful, when we have new
features, we create a new branch just for that feature so we can isolate the
code from the rest of the base. Then when the feature is done, we merge it
with the main branch. Its also awesome to be able to commit when you don't
have internet access.

~~~
michaelneale
I assume you mean doing it "distributed" ? cause branching and merging is
something I do all the time with SVN. Although, yeah, I don't use it as much
as I could for that sort of stuff.

------
michaelneale
a good collection of (probably correct) cliches, scraped from other sites,
coming to a conclusion about subversion which I didn't quite follow.

What is everyones beef with SVN? its just CVS with atomic commits, and a few
other nice things. It doesn't claim to be any more - if you don't like it,
shut up and don't use it. I don't understand this desire for endless whining.

------
falsestprophet
I don't know why I expect good writing from programming blogs. I should stop
being surprised.

